# Gu Lao Wing Chun



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just killing time looking at various Wing Chun sites back near where I grew up and I came across Gu Lao Wing Chun. I know there are more styles of Wing Chun than Ip Man&#8217;s I just never heard of Gu Lao before.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 9, 2012)

Isn't that what some Chinese call white people?  Means "white ghost"?


----------



## Vajramusti (Nov 9, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Isn't that what some Chinese call white people?  Means "white ghost"?


------------------------------------------------------------
Funny- gwailo?

Gu LAO or Kulo is Leung Jan's old village hwre he returned a couple of years before his death. He taughta few villagers some san sik- freehand drills
rather than the full forms..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2012)

Gweilo in Cantoense or gu&#464;l&#462;o in Mandarin but that is not Gu Lao


----------



## geezer (Nov 12, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Gweilo in Cantoense or gu&#464;l&#462;o in Mandarin but that is not Gu Lao



Language can have unfortunate er ...mis-translations like that. For example, some use the spelling "Kulo" for this WC lineage attributed to Dr. Leung Jan in his later years in Gu-Lao village. But around where I live, "kulo", spelled "culo", is a common Spanish term for, ahem ..."A-hole" or "anus". Even worse is a "culero" (essentually what you might call a a "practioner" of the art of _culo_).

Anyway, if Gu-Lau WC did descend directly from Leung Jan, its interesting to see the extent to which branches can diverge in just a few generations since he was Ip Man's Si-Gung. Then again, look at the diversity between the WC taught by Ip Man's students.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2012)

geezer said:


> Language can have unfortunate er ...mis-translations like that. For example, some use the spelling "Kulo" for this WC lineage attributed to Dr. Leung Jan in his later years in Gu-Lao village. But around where I live, "kulo", spelled "culo", is a common Spanish term for, ahem ..."A-hole" or "anus". Even worse is a "culero" (essentually what you might call a a "practioner" of the art of culo).
> 
> Anyway, if Gu-Lau WC did descend directly from Leung Jan, its interesting to see the extent to which branches can diverge in just a few generations since he was Ip Man's Si-Gung. Then again, look at the diversity between the WC taught by Ip Man's students.



Thanks, that lead me to this



> Gulao (Koo Lo) Village branch
> Gulao (&#21476;&#21171 Wing Chun Kuen was Taught by Dr. Leung Jan when he retired back to his native village of Gulao in Heshan County, Guangdong province and is *typically referred to by the village name to distinguish it from the doctor&#8217;s Foshan teachings*. The Fung family variations found in Kulo Village have also come to be called Pian San (Side Body) Wing Chun Kuen.



Thanks

This makes is sound like what Leung Jan taught in Gulao Village was different that what he taught in Foshan


----------



## Argus (Nov 29, 2012)

From what I understand, Leung Jan, Chan Wah Shun, and Yip Man all revised and "simplified" the art, which originally contained many long and complicated forms. They were interested in boiling the system down to the essentials, and focusing on that. That being the case, it's fascinating to see some of Wing Chun's earlier "forms," if in fact they have been preserved as Leung Jan originally taught them.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, Culo just means butt


----------



## bully (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting movements there, some of them were slightly similar to the stuff I was shown in Kunyu, some of the moves I saw in the Kunyu SLT too.

I really enjoy watching stuff like this, as it is our art (Ip Man ish) before it was simplified.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Dec 6, 2012)

If ya'll want to look at chinese WT/WC branches, pick up Leung Ting's book "Roots and Branches of Wing Tsun". I have had the publicaiton for about 5 years now and it has taught me many things about different styles of WT/WC. It even includes pictures of most of every set of their forms.


----------

